# Useful Links [40k, Fantasy, and Other]



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

So, I have gathered a number of valuable links over my time as an author of fanfics, and so I thought that I would give back to the community at large.

Let's see - which Space Marine homeworlds are near the Ork Empire of Jagga? Ah yes - White Scars and Blood Angels. Wonderful! Have a 40k starmap, for all your plotting desires.

The fabled Eye of Argon. Children, please - just because you can read Robert E Howard's books doesn't mean that you can write like him. This unfortunate piece has been the mockery of the mainstream fantasy fanbase for several decades, now.

The Fantasy Novelist's Exam. An invaluable resource, to be sure.

These last two, I am forewarning you lot, are different. They represent the urge to get out and spread those wings - to publish your works to the masses abroad. However, therefore, they aren't linked to the Warhammer universe, or even relevant in the broadest sense of the term.

Wanting to submit your work to an editor? Well, you'd better not do it with yellow ink on green paper. For those of you who want to know proper manuscript format, as lain out by the pros, here is an essay on it - in proper manuscript format.

Speaking of getting published - where do I submit my work? Find all sorts of paying markets outside Black Library's semi-annual competitions and the Heresy Online competitions on Duotrope.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

How could I forget?

Need to get amped up for writing a big scene? Forty Inspirational Speeches in Two Minutes is a tool for _you_.

(more links will be added as I discover/recover them)


----------

